# Other lodges



## Eric Wm Cunningham (Feb 3, 2020)

I've visited my local lodge twice for dinner and was invited to visit again this month. I've also had an interest in another lodge a few miles away but I am afraid how it will look. I know some of the gentlemen at the first lodge frequent the others. Will my visit to another lodge be frowned upon?? Are local lodges territorial and competitive for new members?

Thank you,
Eric


----------



## bro.william (Feb 4, 2020)

I reckon it probably depends on where you are and who you're dealing with.  Perhaps if you let us know where you are, some of the brethren more local to you can advise on how it works there?  

Generally speaking, though, lodges do have different cultures – and different meeting dates – and, if you're in a location that offers a choice, it's not at all unreasonable to find one that's a good fit for you spiritually, socially, and practically.   Where I live, there are something like nine or ten lodges that share the same masonic hall, and the local masons regularly pay calls on one another's lodges (sometime _en masse_ in an organised visit) and also frequently join more than one lodge.  It's almost par for the course here.  These lodges really value each other.  I chose my lodge based on meeting night and the folk I happened to know and trust already; but there were a number of guys in other lodges who I expect would have vouched for me if I'd approached them instead; they were just glad to welcome me as a brother, irrespective of what my mother lodge was.  

Your solution might be as simple as making discreet and honest enquiries of the brethren whom you know to be regular visitors or dual members of other lodges and see what they say.


----------



## Eric Wm Cunningham (Feb 4, 2020)

Thank you very much for your response. You made some great points about finding a lodge that are not unreasonable - like meeting times/dates, location, culture, etc. I will make arrangements for a visit with the other lodge.
Thanks again,
Eric


----------



## Brother JC (Feb 4, 2020)

Any man who shows interest in my CA lodge will be taken to dinner at all the local lodges by our Worshipful Master. Why? To let the interested party see all the available options. We don't want a man joining and then realizing later that he had friends at Lodge xy or just enjoyed the fellowship of Lodge pq better.
Lodge membership should be like a well-crafted suit; comfortable and properly fitted.


----------



## Eric Wm Cunningham (Feb 4, 2020)

Thank you for your reply Brother JC


----------



## Bloke (Feb 9, 2020)

Here we encourage multiple lodge visits before joining, but as  Bro William says.. it varies from place to place..


----------



## Keith C (Feb 10, 2020)

We typically see 2 types of men considering petitioning our Lodge.

The first is someone who is being brought to the Lodge by a friend who is already a member.  They typically are interested in joining our specific Lodge to experience the Fraternity along with their friend.

The second is someone who made an inquiry through the Grand Lodge website.  These fellows are typically contacted by the DDGM who speaks with them on the phone and suggests one of the Lodges in the District as being potentially the best fit for them.  The DDGM will then give the individual the contact information for the Lodge and let the WM and Sec. know to expect contact.  He will also say to make sure the individual is a good fit and is comfortable with the Lodge and to recommend they also check out "X" Lodge if it doesn't seem like a good match.

It is actually pretty rare for us to be contacted directly by a potential petitioner directly, but it would certainly be most welcome.  In that case we would encourage them to check out different Lodges in the area based on availability for meetings or specific interests.


----------



## hanzosbm (Feb 25, 2020)

I HIGHLY encourage potential candidates to visit all lodges in their area, multiple times in fact.  

While you can always change lodges later, it's a far more awkward than visiting different lodges early on.  Each lodge's culture is a little bit different and can have a significant impact on a man's experience with the fraternity.  Finding the one that's right for you (or as right as possible) is important and something you should spend some time on.

On a personal note, I recently moved to a different state and am now going through the process of finding a new lodge.  As such, I will be visiting ALL local lodges, probably multiple times, before making a decision.  I have the added benefit of already being a Mason, so I can base my decision not only on meeting the brethren outside of the meetings for dinner and whatnot, but also on how the lodges interact behind closed doors.  Even with this additional insight I'll have available to me, I anticipate it to be a difficult decision.  

I'd also urge you to be patient during this process.  Freemasonry moves slowly and you'll get more out of it if you accept this fact.  For myself, of the 5 lodges here locally, several meet on the same night.  That means I can't visit them both in the same month.  If you combine that with the fact that I want to visit multiple times, it draws things out.  From the time I first made contact with the lodge, was invited to attend, visited several times, also visited other lodges multiple times, finally submit my application, have it voted on, and the vote returned, I'm guessing this will likely be around a 6-7 month process.  In your case, there are a few more steps involved regarding their voting on you, background checks, etc.  My point is, make sure you go into it with realistic expectations and take your time.  This may very well be a lodge you'll be a member of for the rest of your life.


----------



## JBrunk (Feb 26, 2020)

I would encourage potential candidates to visit at least a couple of different lodges. In my lodge's building, we have many different lodges meeting there. Each one has its own schedule, dress code expectation, meal type, and personality. Some expect suit and tie, others (mine) are jeans and a nice shirt. Some are populated with professional types, others with more of a working man's Mason. Some meet twice a month and others once.

If I was expected to go to lodge twice a month, I would not have joined when I did. I was too busy with other aspects of my life a the time. Additionally, if I needed to be in a suit and tie, I would not attend regularly. Going to lodge right from my shop would not afford me the time to go home and get cleaned up in time. Work boots and Carhart jackets are prevalent in Centennial 84. Conversely, I know of others that really enjoy the dressing up and formality that goes with it. 

The most important thing (in this Mason's eyes) it to find a lodge that suits your personality and schedule. If you do not fit in or are not comfortable, you will quickly find reasons not to attend.


----------



## Keith C (Mar 2, 2020)

JBrunk said:


> I would encourage potential candidates to visit at least a couple of different lodges. In my lodge's building, we have many different lodges meeting there. Each one has its own schedule, dress code expectation, meal type, and personality. Some expect suit and tie, others (mine) are jeans and a nice shirt. Some are populated with professional types, others with more of a working man's Mason. Some meet twice a month and others once.
> 
> If I was expected to go to lodge twice a month, I would not have joined when I did. I was too busy with other aspects of my life a the time. Additionally, if I needed to be in a suit and tie, I would not attend regularly. Going to lodge right from my shop would not afford me the time to go home and get cleaned up in time. Work boots and Carhart jackets are prevalent in Centennial 84. Conversely, I know of others that really enjoy the dressing up and formality that goes with it.
> 
> The most important thing (in this Mason's eyes) it to find a lodge that suits your personality and schedule. If you do not fit in or are not comfortable, you will quickly find reasons not to attend.



Here in PA there is no differences in dress from Lodge to Lodge.  Grand Lodge dictates that at all Lodge Meetings Members are to dress in suit and tie and Officers are to dress in Black Tails, with black vest and black bow tie.  We are permitted to allow appointed officers to wear a dark suit.  The TO lodges are permitted to require ALL members to dress in tuxedos.


----------

